# Wie teuer darf eine Spielesammlung, mit Spielen die nicht älter als 2 Jahre sind, heutzutage sein?



## Administrator (13. März 2006)

*Wie teuer darf eine Spielesammlung, mit Spielen die nicht älter als 2 Jahre sind, heutzutage sein?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## locutusvonborg (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wie teuer darf eine Spielesammlung, mit Spielen die nicht älter als 2 Jahre sind, heutzutage sein?*

kommt drauf an, wie viel spiele drin sind.
wenn zehn ein jahr alte top-titel drin sind, halte ich 50€ schon für gerechtfertigt.


----------



## McDrake (14. März 2006)

*AW: Wie teuer darf eine Spielesammlung, mit Spielen die nicht älter als 2 Jahre sind, heutzutage sein?*



			
				locutusvonborg am 13.03.2006 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> kommt drauf an, wie viel spiele drin sind.
> wenn zehn ein jahr alte top-titel drin sind, halte ich 50€ schon für gerechtfertigt.




Würd ich auch sagen.
Die Spielsammlung Play The Games 3 hab ich mir vor 2 Jahren gekauft mit Games drin, die damals schon alt waren.
Und sowas würd ich wieder kaufen, weil in jener Sammlung einfach richtige Kulttitel drin sind (DUNE 2000,DUNGEON KEEPER 2,POPULOUS, OUTCAST, etc).


----------



## crackajack (14. März 2006)

*AW: Wie teuer darf eine Spielesammlung, mit Spielen die nicht älter als 2 Jahre sind, heutzutage sein?*



			
				locutusvonborg am 13.03.2006 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> kommt drauf an, wie viel spiele drin sind.
> wenn zehn ein jahr alte top-titel drin sind, halte ich 50€ schon für gerechtfertigt.


Das ist ja mal eine besonders bescheuerte Umfrage  
Anzahl der titel wäre wichtig und vor allem welche Titel.
Das Alter ist da ja sekundär.


----------



## Bonkic (14. März 2006)

*AW: Wie teuer darf eine Spielesammlung, mit Spielen die nicht älter als 2 Jahre sind, heutzutage sein?*

gegenfrage :

wie teuer darf ein maximal 2 jahre altes auto sein ?


----------



## Grappa11 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Wie teuer darf eine Spielesammlung, mit Spielen die nicht älter als 2 Jahre sind, heutzutage sein?*



			
				Bonkic am 14.03.2006 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> gegenfrage :
> 
> wie teuer darf ein maximal 2 jahre altes auto sein ?



5,50 € inkl. Mehrwertsteuer   

Manchmal schon ziemlicher Blödsinn die Umfragen. Aber zumindest regen sie manchmal zu unterhaltsamen Diskussionen an


----------



## Mahatma77 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wie teuer darf eine Spielesammlung, mit Spielen die nicht älter als 2 Jahre sind, heutzutage sein?*



			
				crackajack am 14.03.2006 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> locutusvonborg am 13.03.2006 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solche Umfragen finde ich auch arg mißlungen. Liest denn keiner die Dinger durch, bevor die online gehen? Stellt sich in der gesamten Online-Redaktion kein Mensch die Frage, ob ein Quickpoll sinnvoll formuliert wurde? Wenn in der Sammlung HL2, Doom3, FarCry, KotoR, Schlacht um Mittelerde, FlatOut und DTM-RD2 enthalten sind ... naja, dann lege ich mehr Kohle hin als für "Alarm für Cobra 11", Autobahnraser X und YetiSports ...


----------

